# Bombed As Soon As I Walk Out Of Cs Jail



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

For the past 3 days I was doing time in Club Stogie Jail. I tried to get out on parole for good behavior. All that got me was a fire hose from the MODS. I tried to convince someone to send me a cake with a file in it but nothing. So I finally finished doing my hard time. As I was leaving the jail facility this morning guess what? 

KASR decides to BOMB my Ass.

Some Camanco Big Berthas and a bottle of EccoDomani Italian Merlot for my wife and I to share.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

skinsfan said:


> All that got me was a fire house from the MODS


What does that mean?

By the way, nice package, KASR.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

croatan said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> By the way, nice package, KASR.


Hose not house (opps)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Skinsfan said:


> For the past 3 days I was doing time in Club Stogie Jail. I tried to get out on parole for good behavior. All that got me was a fire hose from the MODS.


Yeah, those guys suck.

Nice bomb Aaron.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, those guys suck.
> 
> Nice bomb Aaron.


Those mods were just protecting Billy from himself I suspect! LOL!
I sent this bomb prior to his temp. suspension...so I guess it was perfect timing!

KASR™


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Another great one by KASR!! Looks good SF!


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

dunng said:


> Another great one by KASR!! Looks good SF!


I hope you are a good bomb shelter near by.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Ecco Domani is some of my favorite. Enjoy that!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL, good behavior would indicate that we were watching you while you were on time-out.

Reminds me of another saying I've heard,
"Just because you say you're a duck... it doesn't actually make you a duck".


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> LOL, good behavior would indicate that we were watching you while you were on time-out.
> 
> Reminds me of another saying I've heard,
> "Just because you say you're a duck... it doesn't actually make you a duck".


LeafHog had his eye on me good. I was doing my best to escape but he is a very well trained prison guard.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> Those mods were just protecting Billy from himself I suspect! LOL!
> I sent this bomb prior to his temp. suspension...so I guess it was perfect timing!
> 
> KASR™


Why didn't you put a file in it so I could break out? Hehe


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Why didn't you put a file in it so I could break out? Hehe


I forgot to mention that you're supposed to BRIBE the prison guards with the gars....not smoke them! LOL!

KASR™


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

aiding and abetting a known malcontent and plying him with booze and smokes....
Very naughty.


And nicely done.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> I forgot to mention that you're supposed to BRIBE the prison guards with the gars....not smoke them! LOL!
> 
> KASR™


I tried that, LeafHog told me to shut up and get back in my cell before he strip searches me and gives me a fire hose bath.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Skinsfan said:


> LeafHog had his eye on me good. I was doing my best to escape but he is a very well trained prison guard.


Hey man, you do the crime... you do the time. We don't let people out of jail simply because they feel sorry for getting caught. Feeling sorry for doing the crime usually goes a longer way.... you might want to give that a shot next time you decide to break the rules, it may help :2


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey man, you do the crime... you do the time. We don't let people out of jail simply because they feel sorry for getting caught. Feeling sorry for doing the crime usually goes a longer way.... you might want to give that a shot next time you decide to break the rules, it may help :2


Well stated, Dustin.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey man, you do the crime... you do the time. We don't let people out of jail simply because they feel sorry for getting caught. Feeling sorry for doing the crime usually goes a longer way.... you might want to give that a shot next time you decide to break the rules, it may help :2


I said I was sorry. I begged for mercy. Can I get my record expunged?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I said I was sorry. I begged for mercy. Can I get my record expunged?


No way! You're a marked man! You're an EX-CON! It's on your proverbial permanent record! BUwahahaha!!!!

KASR™


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Skinsfan said:


> I said I was sorry. I begged for mercy. Can I get my record expunged?


:r :r


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> No way! You're a marked man! You're an EX-CON! It's on your proverbial permanent record! BUwahahaha!!!!
> 
> KASR™


I should have got a better lawyer.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Skinsfan said:


> I said I was sorry. I begged for mercy. Can I get my record expunged?


Man you just don't quit do you???

Like I said... "Saying you're a duck, doesn't make you a duck". Saying you're sorry doesn't deter you from playing the martyr card obviously and whining like you've been treated unfairly.

Damn that's getting old and annoying.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Skinsfan said:


> I should have got a better lawyer.


Or followed the rules...either way.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Man you just don't quit do you???
> 
> Like I said... "Saying you're a duck, doesn't make you a duck". *Saying you're sorry doesn't deter you from playing the martyr card obviously and whining like you've been treated unfairly.*
> 
> Damn that's getting old and annoying.


I agree totally. Joke or not, in these few posts I have been annoyed.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Man you just don't quit do you???
> 
> Like I said... "Saying you're a duck, doesn't make you a duck". Saying you're sorry doesn't deter you from playing the martyr card obviously and whining like you've been treated unfairly.
> 
> Damn that's getting old and annoying.


Well I apologize. I was just trying to joke around about it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Skinsfan said:


> Well I apologize. I was just trying to joke around about it.


sf, I am guessing the mods will drop it if they aren't getting baited...which frankly I think your first post in this thread did. :2

In order for them (us) to move on, you need to too. :2


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> sf, I am guessing the mods will drop it if they aren't getting baited...which frankly I think your first post in this thread did. :2
> 
> In order for them (us) to move on, you need to too. :2


Enough said. Like I said. I apologize. I was simply trying to joke around a little. I apologize if it sounded offensive.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice one KASR !!!!

Welcome back Skinsfan. Have a glass of wine, relax and enjoy !


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Nice one KASR !!!!
> 
> Welcome back Skinsfan. Have a glass of wine, relax and enjoy !


Will do. My wife cannot get over the fact that KASR sent us a bottle of merlot. Her favorite lately


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Will do. My wife cannot get over the fact that KASR sent us a bottle of merlot. Her favorite lately


My pleasure guys!

KASR™


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> By the way, nice package, KASR.


:r Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice hit Aaron, your bombs are getting more creative.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

croatan said:


> By the way, nice package, KASR.


I just caught that! LOL!!!!
You've been looking at my package?!?! Dangit! I need to start wearing more concealing garments!!! 

KASR™


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Ex cons need love, too.  

Very nice hit KASR. Something for Mrs. Skinsfan too, very thoughtful. 

Congrats, Billy. Enjoy :w :al


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey at least you didnt have to walk the green mile  

You prob needed a good hosing off after the :BS the skins have been dishing out lately  

Very good hit from the mad bomber, wtg KASR, good way to treat the jailbird


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Way to go KASR! I love that Ecco Domani. Good stuff.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Ex cons need love, too.


Paaaaaaaleeezzzz love me. I need some love. I feel so unlove lately.

Who are you playing tomorrow Al?


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Hey at least you didnt have to walk the green mile
> 
> You prob needed a good hosing off after the :BS the skins have been dishing out lately
> 
> Very good hit from the mad bomber, wtg KASR, good way to treat the jailbird


Nothing wrong with a good hosing ever now and then. I feel KALEEN now!

Lets cross our fingers that Campbell is all we think he will be.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

KASR said:


> I just caught that! LOL!!!!
> You've been looking at my package?!?! Dangit! I need to start wearing more concealing garments!!!
> 
> KASR™


That's ok...I've got a good imagination.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

My wife Ashley and I enjoying a Camancho Big Bertha and a glass of merlot on the back porch compliments of KASR!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> My wife Ashley and I enjoying a Camancho Big Bertha and a glass of merlot on the back porch compliments of KASR!


Quick, tell your wife her gar is canoeing alittle!! 
Oh and much props to her for tackling on a monster stick!

KASR™


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Honey Aaron says you need to touch up your stogie a little.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Skinsfan said:


> For the past 3 days I was doing time in Club Stogie Jail. I tried to get out on parole for good behavior. All that got me was a fire hose from the MODS.


Yeah, I heard the people that run the site are just pricks looking to pick on innocent people for no reason.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

pds said:


> Yeah, I heard the people that run the site are just pricks looking to pick on innocent people for no reason.


:r ooh, he said 'pricks'


----------

